# fair



## puzzle (Nov 11, 2012)

Just picked up my baby boy from the volusia county fair! It was so mu ch fun! I won 1st place in showmanship class and 2nd place for showing.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh congratulations and Welcome! What a nice goat you have! What class did you show him in? Have you been doing FFA for very long? I know that there are a few forum members that are in FFA and or 4H.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:hi5: Great job!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way to go! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great job! He is a handsome little guy


----------



## puzzle (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank u evryone


----------

